# Giant Tempe 1 or Trek Cali SLX?



## Fitmiss (Nov 19, 2014)

I am looking at both of these bikes as my first hardtail. Components are similar although one has RockShox Reba RL fork and the other a Fox Evolution. Has anyone had experience with either of these two bikes? I've done a component comparison. In the end, it might be which one feels better. What I don't know is which one is lighter.

Thoughts?


Giant Tempe 1Trek Cali SLX FRAMEFRAME SizesXS, S, MSizes13.5, 15.5" (27.5" wheels); 17.5, 18.5" (29" wheels)ColorsNavy Blue/PurpleColorsSatin Trek Black/Viper RedFrameALUXX-grade aluminumFrameAlpha Platinum Aluminum, butted & hydroformed tubing, E2 tapered head tube, internal cable routing, press fit BB, balanced post mount, Closed Convert dropoutsForkFox Float CTD Evolution w/ remote lockout, 15mm thru-axle, 100mm travelForkRockShox Reba RL, Solo Air spring, rebound, Motion Control remote lockout, 15mm Maxle Lite,ShockN/ACOMPONENTSCOMPONENTS HandlebarGiant Connect XC, Low rise, 31.8mmHandlebarBontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 5mm riseStemGiant ConnectStemBontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm, 7 degreeSeatpostGiant Connect, 30.9mmSeatpostBontrager Alloy, 2-bolt head, 27.2mm, 8mm offsetSaddleLiv Contact, UprightSaddleBontrager Evoke 1.5 WSDPedalsN/APedalsDRIVETRAINDRIVETRAIN ShiftersShimano DeoreShiftersShimano Deore, 10 speedFront DerailleurShimano DeoreFront DerailleurShimano DeoreRear DerailleurShimano XT, Shadow+Rear DerailleurShimano Deore XTBrakesShimano M355, Hydraulic disc, 160mmBrakesShimano M447 hydraulic discBrake LeversShimano M355Brake LeversCassetteShimano HG50 11x36, 10-speedCassetteShimano HG50, 11-36, 10 speedChainKMC X10ChainKMC X10CranksetShimano Deore, 24/38CranksetRace Face Ride, 36/22Bottom BracketShimanoBottom BracketWHEELSWHEELS RimsGiant S-XC2, Double wallRimsBontrager Mustang Elite Tubeless Ready 28-holeHubsGiant Tracker Sport Disc, 32h, [F] 15mm axleHubsFront: Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing, 15mm alloy axle, centerlock Rear: Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing alloy axle centerlockSpokesStainless Steel, 14gSpokesTiresSchwalbe Rapid Rob, 27.5x2.25TiresBontrager XR2 Expert, Tubeless Ready, aramid bead, 27.5x2.20")


----------



## Fitmiss (Nov 19, 2014)

I just spoke to a local bike shop who carries both Giant and Trek. They said they are authorized to service a Fox fork but the Reva would have to be sent out. I don't think this a deal breaker but something to think about.


----------



## Pumuki (Sep 3, 2014)

I own a Trek Cali SLX 29er and I LOVE it. Absolutely no regrets. I do a lot of XC and this bike flies. Great for climbing as well (the 29" wheels make life so much easier than my previous 26" bike). I haven't had any technical issues with any of the components. If you can get your hands on a test bike for each model, I think it pretty much comes down to personal preference. Trek also has a lifetime warranty on its frames, btw. Good luck and happy riding! 


PS - FYI, the Trek Cali has the same exact frame as the Trek Superfly...same dimensions, same angles, etc. There aren't many (if any) reviews on the Cali out there, but you'll find a ton on the Superfly hardtail (check out BikeRadar, for example).


----------



## QueenMAUW (Sep 3, 2010)

I realize this thread is from December, but for others having the same dilemma, I was also choosing between these two. I picked the Cali SLX. The Giant uses their ALUXX frame (Giant has the ALUXX SL and ALUXX SLR above it) whereas the Trek uses their Alpha Platinum frame (gold and silver below) so the Trek should have a better and lighter frame, along with a post mounted rear brake and internal cable routing. Better tires on the Trek and I believe the brakes are slightly better too.

That being said, I don't think a person can go wrong with either bike. The one that fits best would be my advice to others!


----------

